# jam in a lever action



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I took the Marlin out the other day and had a significant problem. After the first shot, I swung the lever down smartly to eject the empty, as I swung it back, it stopped before even a half inch of travel. I looked down to see a fresh round half out of the magazine and it was totally jammed, I had to disassemble the gun with live rounds in the magazine, a pretty scary situation. I was using Hornady Leverevolution 265 gr. factory ammo. Has anyone ever experienced a jam like this? I don't like having to disassemble a loaded gun.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Nuke,
In my second range session with my brand new 32-20 m1894 Marlin. Yep. Had toremove round being chambered by hand, the removed tube sprin and follower for other rounds. removed pivot screw of lever, worked toggle slightly, reinstalled pivot screw. no problems since. think it had to do with break in. Course I did right to Frank Kenna's Daughter to ask for help (went to college with her).


----------

